
Show HN: Simple, quick and affordable way to add analytics to anything - marwan-nwh
https://datawaves.io/
======
kevsim
How is this differentiated from the other player in this space? What's the
difference with the Google Analytics, MixPanel, Amplitudes, etc. of the world?

~~~
marwan-nwh
Datawaves doesn't compete with those services. It is used if you want to add
analytics for your users. Say your site enables users to create podcasts,
Datawaves would enable you to provide those users with charts about the
listens over time for example.

